# What are you lifting?



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 12, 2012)

So i figured as a way to track my own progress, and to gain knowledge of lift variations i'd start a thread. In your posts, state age, height, weight, and the lifts that you have maxes recorded for. Also, if you'd like, different lifts that you recommend. I'll start.
Age: 15 (16 next month) 
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 190
Bench: 270 Incline Bench: 225 Squat: 355 Front Squat: 310 Power Clean: 225 Deadlift: 445

For other workouts i do weighted dips, they are killer. Military bench and pull ups. Also hamstring curls and quad extensions. My favorite lift is bench as my dad started me off doing it when i was about 12. Never took lifting seriously til this year and i'm loving it. 
As for supplements i take 5 grams of creatine before workouts and 50 grams whey protein with 3 grams of creatine afterwards. 
How about you guys? Any others who enjoy lifting here?


----------



## Murmel (Feb 15, 2012)

I just do it because it clears my head, and gives me something to do. I started trying it semi-seriously like a month ago though.

I'm still trying to figure out how the fuck I should eat, because I have a SUPER fast metabolism, I'm eating basically everything in the house as of now, hopefully my lifts will go up. Trying to focus on getting lots of proteins.

Age: 17½
Height: 188cm
Weight: 65kg

I won't post my lifts, they're too shitty to post right now 

I have been seeing some progress as I started putting more effort into actually getting better though, so hopefully they'll just continue to go up.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 19, 2012)

Christ, OP destroys me.

Age: 16 (since 3 weeks ago)
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 148lbs=67-68kg

Bench: 110, Squat: 170ish, Front Squat: 130ish, Deadlift: maybe 200-220ish

Seriously, OP you are a beast. I mean you incline bench more than I deadlift. Good on you dude! 

The only exercise where I'm probably comparatively strong is would be renegade rows, at the moment I'm doing three sets of five (five each arm) with 25kgs each arm. But I LOVE lifting, it's taken over my life (in a good way ) I was a tubby weak kid with chicken arms and now I'm fairly muscular and stronger than some of my friends, which after a year or so is a start, for sure.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 20, 2012)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Christ, OP destroys me.
> 
> Age: 16 (since 3 weeks ago)
> Height: 5'6"
> ...


 Thanks man. It really helps having good gene's, and starting early. But if you work hard enough you can do it too. I have a friend who weighs 140 who almost lifts as much as me with everything. Kid is an animal, his name is actually Eagle.


----------



## bandinaboy (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd like to say, if you are 15 years old, 6 foot 1, and lift like you do, You are doing something right. 

As for me I just started going to the gym about 2 weeks ago.
Age: 20
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 160lbs

All I know as of now is
150 bench press and 350 Leg press. everything else is growing substantially each time I go to the gym. The only other machine that isn't growing as much is their oblique machine at 115lbs. But honestly, I'm a small guy who has killer leg strength and pathetic arm strength.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 20, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Thanks man. It really helps having good gene's, and starting early. But if you work hard enough you can do it too. I have a friend who weighs 140 who almost lifts as much as me with everything. Kid is an animal, his name is actually Eagle.



Hot damn


----------



## MikeH (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not really a power lifter, so go easy on me. 

Age: 20
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 150

I don't have a set routine, but I do hit the same things when I go to the gym twice a week. I run 20 minutes at 30% incline, bike 15 minutes, do 10 reps of 125/5 reps of 150/15 reps of 100 on shoulder press, 75/100/50 curls, 300/325/275 leg press, 125/150/100 lat pull-downs, 100/125/75 low-rows. I started lifting maybe a month ago and I was 135 then. So I've seen a substantial increase in mass and tone, so I'm happy with what's happening.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 20, 2012)

My advice, do cardio after workouts. Burns more calories.  You'll definitely improve greatly right off the bat. It takes a while to get close to plateauing.
I love doing lat pull downs. 
Does anyone else you a rowing machine? Like a one used to simulate rowing?  I love those, good full body workout with some cardio.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 21, 2012)

OP, that's awesome. Good job! Got any pics?

Myself I am 20, 5'9 and 180lbs, started at 145 2 years ago but have only been training and dieting properly for a little over a year imo.

Talking one rep max's here? I presume so. I've never measured mine. But here's my current lifts for 3 sets of 6:

Bench: 190lbs
Incline dumbells: 75lbs
Squat: 230lbs
Deadlift: 260lbs (could do more but I only like overhand grip and do not use straps - keen on getting that grip strength up!)
Military press: 110lbs
Dips: 80lbs


----------



## Murmel (Feb 21, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Dips: 80lbs


Is it possible to anchor a dumbell or a kettlebell or something to your feet while doing dips? They don't have weight belts and stuff where I work out.

I knew there was something I was going to try today at the gym, just couldn't figure out what the fuck it was. But that's what I was gonna attempt.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah man it's possible. You can pick up a belt for like £20 though, highly recommend it. Makes it a lot easier on your body and to concentrate on form.

If you have a spot, it shouldn't be too hard to get them to put it between your ankles. 

I used to train alone and our dip station is like this 







I would place the dumbell vertical on one of the steps, get into dip position, and then wrap my ankles round it, crossing my feet over.

It was alright until about 18kg, then it just gets tricky.

Maybe consider a backpack with plates in it?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Feb 21, 2012)

Age 22
176lbs

Deadlift 330
Squat 308
Bench 242
Pullups +44lbs

Nothing special I think. Im doing this at home with no special goals. Primary just to de-stress


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 21, 2012)

This thread is such a 'woooh look at me thread'... so of course I have to jump in! 

I havent tried to max in years because I lift alone at home (smith machine) or with the wife, plus when you're old maxxing is just asking to tear something... but, I generally do 4-5 sets with the 1st being a light warm up / deep stretch version...

Flat Smith Bench - (135 warm up) then 225 x 10, 225 x 10, 245 x 6-8
Machine Rows - 4 sets last two are at 210 x 15ish
DB Preacher curls - (30 warm up)... then 45, 50, 52.5 x 10-12
Tricep press downs - 60, 80, 100, 110 x 8-10

I'm an old bastard though... and I have old man strength so it doesn't count... (I'm 36, 5'9, 200 lbs).


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 21, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> OP, that's awesome. Good job! Got any pics?



Pics of what? I'm not entirely sure what to include...arms? 

USMarine, that is a damn lot. I hope to be able to do that in the next year or so! I know what you mean about old man strength, my dad is 51, out lifts me in everything but squat. (Terrible knee's )


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 22, 2012)

^ I would trade it all and then some to be 15 again!!!

Do you play sports, b/c someone def got you on the right track with your excercise choices. Not enough people do excercises like cleans anymore 

I had friends that were ridiculously "gym strong" back in the day but then couldn't budge a 55 gallon drum of oil. It's not just about curls and benching lol.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 22, 2012)

age: 23
height: 1.76m
weight: around 80kg/176 lbs
bodyfat: around 17%

stats right now: 
- bench: max around 100kg/220 lbs (i have fucking long arms, makes benching kinda hard as fuck ), i ralely go above 80 kg though.
- leg press: 250 kg/551 lbs
- biceps curl (both arms) around 85kg/187 lbs 
- deadlift: 160kg/350 around 15 times, never tried more cause I don't have more weight plates for my barbell 
- dip machine: 120kg/260 lbs I think. Haven't done that for a while, love that exercise  

wanna go back to 85kg but studying kinda fucked up my workout routine. started lifting when I was 10 years old


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 22, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> age: 23
> height: 1.76m
> weight: around 80kg/176 lbs
> bodyfat: around 17%
> ...




I would love to see a video of that 187 lb curl. Here's a guy doing cheat curls with 185, but I'm sure he's benching a lot more than 220:



LOL, I bench 315 and I'm not even close to a 185 curl. So either you worked nothing but biceps for a few years and are proportioned very oddly, or your numbers are off a bit...


Also, why are you doing 15 rep deadlifts? Are you trying to destroy a disc?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 22, 2012)

^ should've added "machine", I'd probably die trying that with free weights 
And yes, those were max-tests throughout my life ("stats right now"= until now lol). Some of them weren't exactly healthy, that's for sure


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 22, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ I would trade it all and then some to be 15 again!!!
> 
> Do you play sports, b/c someone def got you on the right track with your excercise choices. Not enough people do excercises like cleans anymore
> 
> I had friends that were ridiculously "gym strong" back in the day but then couldn't budge a 55 gallon drum of oil. It's not just about curls and benching lol.



Yeah, i play Football and basketball. I'm a starting linebacker.  I love cleans, they hurt my wrist really bad though  
I personally don't spend much time with curls.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 22, 2012)

Age: 17 
Height: 6'0
Weight: 225
leg press: 495, squat: 500, bench: 180lol, free weights: 125-130
im not the strongest guy but im no where near the weakest lol. and there are kids at my school who squat more than 1000lbs :O


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 22, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Age: 17
> Height: 6'0
> Weight: 225
> leg press: 495, squat: 500, bench: 180lol, free weights: 125-130
> im not the strongest guy but im no where near the weakest lol. and there are kids at my school who squat more than 1000lbs :O


Kids doing 1000 pounds...what? Isn't the world squat record like 1300...


----------



## AtomikBlueFire (Feb 22, 2012)

I had to jump in on this!
24 years old
6'0
188 lbs
325 1RM Flat bench, something like 40lbs more decline (I don't do incline because my workout partner has shoulder issues)
385 Squat (90 degree), something like 900 legpress to the low stop
405 Deadlift (6 months ago..back injury)
Power clean..like 180, I don't really do them haha
My big favorite is DB shoulder press. At 95lbs right now.

15 years old and benching 270, man, you should play professional football. It took me like 2 years to get past 225, and the only reason I beat it was because I was in Iraq and had nothing better to do.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be 16 next friday actually 
Plus my forty time is only a 4.9


----------



## Harry (Feb 22, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Age: 17
> Height: 6'0
> Weight: 225
> leg press: 495, squat: 500, bench: 180lol, free weights: 125-130
> im not the strongest guy but im no where near the weakest lol. and there are kids at my school who squat more than 1000lbs :O



You better be providing some serious video evidence to back that up. To depth as well, not half squats like I see in a ton of squatting videos from colleges so that the kids can boost their egos with more weight.

IIRC, only 6 men ever, have squatted over 1200lbs, all super heavy weight division powerlifters that squat multiply equipped.
Even 1100lbs multiply equipped is elite level for super heavy weight powerlifters. Guys that have been training for YEARS AND YEARS and well into their late 20s, their 30s and 40s.

Guys in the super heavy weight division are on plenty of 'special supplements' in order to build that kind of strength and muscle mass to be able to squat that much.
Sorry man, but these guys telling you about their 1000lb squats are completely full of shit.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 23, 2012)

^ My thoughts that i was too lazy to type.  Thanks Doom man


----------



## Winspear (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha yeah, from what I've seen you'll be lucky to find a college kid who can squat 200lb with good form


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 23, 2012)

Harry said:


> You better be providing some serious video evidence to back that up. To depth as well, not half squats like I see in a ton of squatting videos from colleges so that the kids can boost their egos with more weight.
> 
> IIRC, only 6 men ever, have squatted over 1200lbs, all super heavy weight division powerlifters that squat multiply equipped.
> Even 1100lbs multiply equipped is elite level for super heavy weight powerlifters. Guys that have been training for YEARS AND YEARS and well into their late 20s, their 30s and 40s.
> ...


 to be honest im not 100% sure if they are squats i was told they were but it would make more sense if they were deadlifts or something else, these kids arnt exactly small and its 2 brothers btw not like 10 kids are in that range. i doubt my school would lie about something like this but ill check tomorrow for confirmation


----------



## AtomikBlueFire (Feb 23, 2012)

It might be something like the leg press sled. Its not too uncommon for big guys to get over 1000lbs going on those. Its a little easier to cheat them too 
I dunno about 1000lbs on deadlifts or squats. It seems to me like anything above 600 or so is seldom done 'naturally'.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 23, 2012)

Last time I did strength training (about a year ago) my stats were:


Age: 18
Weight: 145lb
Height: 5'7"
Body fat: somewhere around 8%

Bench: 180lb
Squat: 450lb (have to use the smith machine because I tore my meniscus a few years back and it is temperamental) 
Legpress: somewhere around 800lb
Deadlift: 250lb
Back rows: 250lb (125lb dumbell each arm)
Bicep curls: fifty pounds each arm with free weights 


I was doing explosive training for a while (pretty much rearranging my old MMA workout and taking out the cardio), and I've always been fairly strong for my size.

Now I'm burnt out on doing heavy weight and I've been doing circuit training for a long while, so I've dropped some weight and probably a bit of strength as well.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 23, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> to be honest im not 100% sure if they are squats i was told they were but it would make more sense if they were deadlifts or something else, these kids arnt exactly small and its 2 brothers btw not like 10 kids are in that range. i doubt my school would lie about something like this but ill check tomorrow for confirmation





You don't know the difference between a squat and a deadlift? I think that just about sums it up. 


Anybody that squats over 600 lbs is a big deal. I can say with all confidence that you are never going to find a highschool kid squatting anywhere near 1000 lbs. It doesn't matter how genetically gifted you are, it takes time to develop that. I don't even know why somebody would make up such an outrageous and obviously phoney lifting stat.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 23, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> You don't know the difference between a squat and a deadlift? I think that just about sums it up.
> 
> 
> Anybody that squats over 600 lbs is a big deal. I can say with all confidence that you are never going to find a highschool kid squatting anywhere near 1000 lbs. It doesn't matter how genetically gifted you are, it takes time to develop that. I don't even know why somebody would make up such an outrageous and obviously phoney lifting stat.



of course i know the difference, i said i was told that it was a squat but it would make more sense if it was a deadlift


----------



## Infamous Impact (Feb 23, 2012)

I've almost been lifting for 3 months consistently. My body is really unbalanced since I'm a runner.
Age: 16
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 145 lbs 7% BF
I'm tiny...
Squat: 280
Bench: 175
Deadlift: 300
Never really tried maxing, these are my working weights with SS. My upper body is like half the size of my legs.


----------



## jackalan996 (Feb 24, 2012)

to fit and smart body, you have to must doing exercise activities which are burn fat and reduce the weight. it build the base for the healthy body.
change the eating habits. don't use oily foods or which have the more cholesterol.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 24, 2012)

Serious big time lifters like this hero of mine are in that range.
High Schoolers, ha, give me a break. lol

Not Big Sweaty's fault, we have kids every year at our local high school who say these things and the coaches will jump right on in and "confirm" these 400# benches and 600# squats just to pump up the townfolk and the collage recruiters.

Most of the time it's more like 250-300# bench and 300-350# squat if you make them do it real rules style. Deadlifts you might get a 400# kid once in a while.

I know bigger cities will have some kids that exceed these numbers a bit, but by in large high school lifting is more myth than reality lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UMfQ7HA08Y


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 24, 2012)

In my school, the squat record is 620 pounds. The kid who did that is not competing in power lifting. He was 5'8", weighed roughly 240 pounds. 

Spencer Moorman....197 (433.4 lbs) then 200 (440)! Clean and Jerk at 19 years old - YouTube

Here's a video of him at 19, cleaning 400 pounds.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 24, 2012)

^ Thanks! Debates like this are usually solved with the no pics/no vid/it never happened meme.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 24, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Serious big time lifters like this hero of mine are in that range.
> High Schoolers, ha, give me a break. lol
> 
> Not Big Sweaty's fault, we have kids every year at our local high school who say these things and the coaches will jump right on in and "confirm" these 400# benches and 600# squats just to pump up the townfolk and the collage recruiters.
> ...



i found out today that it is actually a combination of 3 types of lifting and they just add the weight together, the kid still squats 450, benchs 250, and dead lifts 300. just a simple misinformation is all


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 24, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> In my school, the squat record is 620 pounds. The kid who did that is not competing in power lifting. He was 5'8", weighed roughly 240 pounds.
> 
> Spencer Moorman....197 (433.4 lbs) then 200 (440)! Clean and Jerk at 19 years old - YouTube
> 
> Here's a video of him at 19, cleaning 400 pounds.


 
Awsome indeed. 
The one thing I'd point out on this is;
Collage and Pro sport trainers ussually won't have them doing it true olympic(catch in full front squat) style because it'll wear your knees, elbows, wrist, ankles, and shoulders out so quickly. Guys that go for broke training for and competing in olympic lifting at that level just don't last long without surgeries lol.

It's awsome though if that's what he enjoys, it just might undermine his chances for a high paying career in athletics.


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> to be honest im not 100% sure if they are squats i was told they were but it would make more sense if they were deadlifts or something else, these kids arnt exactly small and its 2 brothers btw not like 10 kids are in that range. i doubt my school would lie about something like this but ill check tomorrow for confirmation





This is the world record deadlift, not much over 1000lbs.
So no, it wouldn't make more sense at all if it were deadlifts, seeing as how the biggest deadlift (unequipped or not) ever is almost 300lbs less than the biggest squat (unequipped or not) record



Chris Hickson is 19 years old I believe. I guarantee there is probably not many guys his age, if any at all, that deadlift that much.
At 18 or 19 years old, I'd say a 600lb raw deadlift MAY be believable.
700lbs is some pretty serious stuff and you wont find many 18-19 year old guys pulling that, much less 17 year old kids


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> In my school, the squat record is 620 pounds. The kid who did that is not competing in power lifting. He was 5'8", weighed roughly 240 pounds.
> 
> 
> Here's a video of him at 19, cleaning 400 pounds.




Embedded the video for you.
Although I'm by no means an olympic lifter, I have been following the Cali Strength videos and I remember watching this.
What's sad is that the general public has NO IDEA how insanely hard that kind of weight is to be putting over your head. It's absolutely incredible stuff.



TRENCHLORD said:


> Awsome indeed.
> The one thing I'd point out on this is;
> Collage and Pro sport trainers ussually won't have them doing it true olympic(catch in full front squat) style because it'll wear your knees, elbows, wrist, ankles, and shoulders out so quickly. Guys that go for broke training for and competing in olympic lifting at that level just don't last long without surgeries lol.
> 
> It's awsome though if that's what he enjoys, it just might undermine his chances for a high paying career in athletics.



That's interesting. I've seen many videos on youtube of college kids doing full clean squats in addition to power cleans, just they tend to leave out of the jerk portion because the clean is sufficient for building explosiveness and power.
Not sure I agree with it wearing out knees and stuff so quickly. With good form and technique, a parallel squat and also the full ATG is significantly safer and puts far less torque on the knees than many of the 1/4 squats I see in American college lifting videos, which is the reason why many powerlifters and olympic lifters are able to squat for years and years without issues.
Whereas you go on many forum boards and see people complaining about knee pain, only to find out it's because they spent a lot of time doing 1/4 or 1/2 squats and didn't know any better until after the knee troubles began to set in. They take time off, work on their form, start squatting to depth and funnily enough, the pain doesn't return for many


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 24, 2012)

Exactly, most people can't even clean 150+ pounds, doing that ^^^ Is incredible.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 25, 2012)

Harry said:


> That's interesting. I've seen many videos on youtube of college kids doing full clean squats in addition to power cleans, just they tend to leave out of the jerk portion because the clean is sufficient for building explosiveness and power.
> Not sure I agree with it wearing out knees and stuff so quickly. With good form and technique, a parallel squat and also the full ATG is significantly safer and puts far less torque on the knees than many of the 1/4 squats I see in American college lifting videos, which is the reason why many powerlifters and olympic lifters are able to squat for years and years without issues.
> Whereas you go on many forum boards and see people complaining about knee pain, only to find out it's because they spent a lot of time doing 1/4 or 1/2 squats and didn't know any better until after the knee troubles began to set in. They take time off, work on their form, start squatting to depth and funnily enough, the pain doesn't return for many


 
I basically agree with all this.

I've always went all the way down myself and can attest to it being safer in the long run.

If you take a look at the top olympic lifters in the world though you find that many of them have or will have surgical repairs due to the wear that competing at the elite level requires.

Using full front squats and using power cleans like most collage and pro strength coaches do, is not at all the same as focusing on the clean and jerk and the snatch as the sport in itself.

Commiting to the olympic lifts as your focus sport requires a certain "lift at all cost" mentality if you're ever going to climb the numbers and compete at an elite level.

Just watch the video above and you see the kids knees diving inward in order to handle that weight, not to mention the spinal compression lol.

That's fine because that's his job so to speak, and is nesseccary to complete that monster lift, but it will take it's toll on the body sooner rather than later.

Olympic lifting as a training tool has a different mindset all together.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Yeah if you're an olympic lifter, you're pretty much gonna be crippled someday. I want to be strong, not completely disregard my health though. I want to be able to walk around when i'm 70.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I just started football a month ago, so Spring Training now and I SUCK! BTW I'm using pounds NOT kg as weight measurements

Age: 15
Height: 6'0-6'1 (idk havent measured but I think I'm 6'1 cause I definitely gained an inch since I started)
Weight: 140-150?

Bench-110, Squat-170, Front squat-150, Deadlift-200+, Military Press-fuck that shit, like 95, DB's- like 45, Clean-100 (having trouble with my form)

And I dont take supplements (NO MONEY!!!!!!! FUCK), and my maxes have gone up about 15-20 pounds since I joined, so I think I'm doing pretty well, but idk, can anyone comment on me?


----------



## Murmel (Feb 26, 2012)

I just realised that you actually count the bar into the weight when you bench. Yay I bench more than I thought


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 26, 2012)

Wolf ov Fire said:


> Yeah I just started football a month ago, so Spring Training now and I SUCK! BTW I'm using pounds NOT kg as weight measurements
> 
> Age: 15
> Height: 6'0-6'1 (idk havent measured but I think I'm 6'1 cause I definitely gained an inch since I started)
> ...


 
Just takes time. Don't get discouraged. Consistancy is king.

It's so fun when you first start out that it's easy to want to train all these different lifts as often as possible. This can actually serve to slow down advancement.

One good strategy is to train a large variaty of lifts one week (of coarse divided into 3 or 4 seperate workouts), and then the next week do a 2-way split (maybe benchpress and deadlift on one day, then take a couple days off followed by a squats and pullups day and another couple days off).

Not only does this facilitate recorvery and muscle confusion, but it also encourages greater intensity on those big lifts during the 2-way split week. Be careful not include too many secondary(auxilary) lifts in any one workout because they can be draining on you're recovery abilities even if it feels like you have plenty of energy.

In other words, a short but sweet, efficient and intense workout allows you to get back in to the gym two or three days later with all of your strength on call for the more important lifts.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 26, 2012)

Trenchlord, you are a knowledgeable person.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 26, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Trenchlord, you are a knowledgeable person.


 
I'm smarter than I look lol (not saying much because I look fairly stupid ).


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 26, 2012)

I lift Doritas...to my face. I usually do about 100 reps of those or until the bag is empty, whichever comes last...Yeah, I don't know why I'm posting here either...


----------



## Infamous Impact (Feb 26, 2012)

Wolf ov Fire said:


> Yeah I just started football a month ago, so Spring Training now and I SUCK! BTW I'm using pounds NOT kg as weight measurements
> 
> Age: 15
> Height: 6'0-6'1 (idk havent measured but I think I'm 6'1 cause I definitely gained an inch since I started)
> ...


You're doing fine. Eat more and add 5 lbs to every lifts each time you work out, 10 lbs to your deadlift. You have over half a foot on me yet we weigh the same, so you definitely have the potential to lift a lot more. Just eat eat eat and lift heavy.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Infamous Impact said:


> You're doing fine. Eat more and add 5 lbs to every lifts each time you work out, 10 lbs to your deadlift. You have over half a foot on me yet we weigh the same, so you definitely have the potential to lift a lot more. Just eat eat eat and lift heavy.





You don't even know how much he's eating. Also, great job telling a beginner to focus more on adding weight than developing good form.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 27, 2012)

No kidding ^


----------



## Infamous Impact (Feb 28, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> You don't even know how much he's eating. Also, great job telling a beginner to focus more on adding weight than developing good form.


He's 15 and 6 ft tall doing a sport. A teenager needs a lot of food, with all the growing, added on to the fact that he's lifting weights, trying to gain strength and mass, and doing a sport that takes a lot of energy. Although I do apologize for not noting that one needs to use good form on every lift. What I meant to say is as heavy as possible while not impeding form. I focus on good form and practice with the empty bar and tape myself to make sure it stays that way, but I forget that most others don't.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 28, 2012)

I, as a 15 year old, eat every fucking thing i get my hands on. And yes that includes the *cough* Ladies *Cough*


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah man i am so damn sore right now, did a set of 3 with 335 today. New personal record. 
I love the feeling you get when you break a rep max. Not the soreness though.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 27, 2012)

Age: 25
Height: 6'7
Weight: 225lbs

Started lifting seriously in April of last year. I grew up playing sports, including basketball and baseball throughout high school, so I would go through sporadic periods of lifting, but never got too into it. Now I can't stop 

Bench: 305 lbs
Squat: 300 lbs
Deadlift: 385 lbs

I've been cutting since the middle of January and have maintained my strength level, but I'm looking forward to getting back to the perpetual bulk haha.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 29, 2012)

Holy shit you're 6'7"?? Damn.  But that's pretty good man, i know it's harder to squat and deadlift when you're that tall. You must be pretty damn cut too at 225. For your height at least.


----------



## EOT (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess I'll play.

The last time I maxed on the big three was 12/24/11
age-27
5'8" 230lbs. (at the time of these lifts)
Squat-495lbs
Bench-295lbs
Deadlift-545lbs

I've also hit a 205lb military a few months prier. Im currently cutting down for summer. Gotta look good for the girls


----------

